# Which 2x2 method do you use?



## Lukester172 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to post a poll on which 2x2 methods you guys use.
I use Ortega!

P.S. Tell me if i missed any!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> cant find the poll



This. OP, Ortega.


----------



## Lukester172 (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry i was still working on it try agian


----------



## RaresB (Jul 19, 2011)

I use ortega and i avg sub-6


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 19, 2011)

CLL FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ortega sub-4.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 19, 2011)

Just started taking 2x2 seriously,

Ortega 5.xx


----------



## emolover (Jul 19, 2011)

Ortega with an average of sub 4.5 and on a good day sub 4.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2011)

I use CLL and VOP


----------



## emolover (Jul 19, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I use CLL and VOP


 
What is VOP?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 19, 2011)

I use LBL and I average mid to high 5's. Too lazy to learn Ortega or CLL or anything  Haven't done a 2x2 average since June though, so it might be different when I do 2x2 again.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ortega


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2011)

make V. Orient all. Permute All.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 19, 2011)

Fridrich and average between 4-7. I want to learn CLL though, but I cannot find any good sites with algorithms..  Please help if possible?


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 19, 2011)

ortegaZB


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 19, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> ortegaZB


 
I thought you used Roux?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm kinda in the middle of switching from CLL to also using EG-1. If I actually bothered to practice, this switch would have been confidently made weeks ago


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 19, 2011)

I use LBL... Though I use my Roux CMLL algorithms usually for the last layer... I'm not very "serious" about 2x2x2...


----------



## Riley (Jul 19, 2011)

I just started 2x2 yesterday, learned Ortega pretty quick. Only averaging 12.xx, but it's fun.


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 19, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Fridrich and average between 4-7. I want to learn CLL though, but I cannot find any good sites with algorithms..  Please help if possible?


 
CLL: http://www.speedcubing101.com/cll.html
EG1: http://www.speedcubing101.com/eg-1.html
EG2: http://www.speedcubing101.com/eg-2.html

These are the Algs I use, but for EG2 (the Diagonal Swap) I just do R2 F2 R2 and then do the CLL algorithim accordingly!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 19, 2011)

If you call LBL Fridrich, shouldn't CLL be Roux? (the steps add up)


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 19, 2011)

I use ortega.
I learned half of CLL once, but I forgot it all because the recognition was annoying and I didn't feel like practicing.
I also learned about 1/3 of soap, but I got lazy and never finished. I'll probably learn the rest at some point.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 19, 2011)

CLL and EG-1, averaging about 2.7. I will probably learn more methods eventually.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 19, 2011)

Ortega. When I last 2x2'd I was learning CLL.
But I really wish I used SOAP... it's just so hard memorising all those two gen algs


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 19, 2011)

I only solve 2x2 for weekly comps and use Ortega. Back during April-May I used CLL, then I forgot it...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2011)

LOP, Generally sub-5


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ortega, sub 7.5


----------



## timeless (Jul 19, 2011)

begineer


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cll, EG-1 and EG-2. Average about 2.65? Not quite sure.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If you call LBL Fridrich, shouldn't CLL be Roux? (the steps add up)


 
The solution is to not call LBL Fridrich.


----------



## mariano.aquino (Jul 20, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I use CLL and VOP



Vop..
Kind of winter variation? Or cls?

I use coll from 3x3x3, and sometimes ortega if i see it quite easy during inspection. I started with 2x2x2 this week when i realized i knew cll from coll and ortega from square-1's CP, and i average roughly sub8


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 20, 2011)

I voted Guimond. I avg 3.5 -4. I know 11 algs, all pbl. I learned orientation intuitively.
I really don't see why more people don't use guimond. It has little algs and can be done 2 look. sub 3 avg 12 has been achieved. 
My tutorial will be in my sig


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use ortega, but I think I will switch to CLL because I am learning algs for that anyway for roux, and I have been practicing cll on 2x2 with the CmLL algs because that is what I have trouble with for 3x3


----------



## TMOY (Jul 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If you call LBL Fridrich, shouldn't CLL be Roux? (the steps add up)


 
CLL is also a LBL method.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 20, 2011)

Who's the other OFOTA user?


----------

